# Grand Seas Resort - Diamond Resorts International - Daytona Beach



## Cheryl20772 (May 1, 2014)

Last year Club Navigo (Island One) was purchased by DRI.  We owned one week at Grand Seas Resort that was converted to Club Navigo points; so we were then DRI points owners.  Grand Seas is not a DRI resort, though, because it withdrew from Club Navigo sometime before the change in ownership.

DRI was not able to tell us what the new (2014) membership fees were until now (May 1, 2014).  I just checked the account today and it tells me the 2014 membership fee for our week is $349.  This is increased from the $149 we paid in 2013.

Now back in February 2014 we deeded our week back to Grand Seas Resort.  The public record still does not reflect this change out of our names.  I check daily and Grand Seas legal department tells us it will take 90 days which will pass May 19th.

I was concerned that the fees would increase with the change to DRI and it seems they have more than doubled.  In hindsight, converting our floating week to points was the worse decision we could have made.  I will let everyone know just as soon as I find that our names are off the deed in the public record.  That is the only way we can be completely free from the fees.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jul 26, 2014)

Here's an update. We have been checking weekly to see if they removed our name from the public record and so far no. When I call, it's been difficult to get a person on the phone. When I do, I'm told that they bulk process these transactions and it can take 6 months before they're done. 

Well, it's past 6 months and now I read this bankruptcy notice http://insidethegate.com/ads/GrandSeasAuction.htm

Will update when there's more to tell.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jul 26, 2014)

Cheryl20772 said:


> *Last year Club Navigo (Island One) was purchased by DRI.*  We owned one week at *Grand Seas Resort that was converted to Club Navigo points*; so we were then DRI points owners.  Grand Seas is not a DRI resort, though, because it withdrew from Club Navigo sometime before the change in ownership.
> 
> DRI was not able to tell us what the new (2014) membership fees were until now (May 1, 2014).  I just checked the account today and it tells me the 2014 membership fee for our week is $349.  This is increased from the $149 we paid in 2013.
> 
> ...



2014-THE Club(R) Dues 204.00 .00 204.00
2014-U.S. Base Standard Assessment 215.00 .00 215.00
point fee's approx. per point $0.141  US collection

those were the fees for DRI points in the Club last year. The club adds flexibility. Did you actually become a member of the Club without paying a fee conversion?
I own points and weeks (of which are allotted points). Diamond took over the resort from Sunterra (took over meaning managing) and they set up sales to convert people if they wanted to DRI points  "the Club". But that costs $$$$. If one did not do that, then they continued to own their simple interest deeded week. If I don't want to be in the club, I can exit and return to my deeded weeks.

this resort in Daytona is where they manage on the beach and  is very nice is this one:
https://www.diamondresorts.com/Daytona-Beach-Regency

I wouldn't doubt the fee's will go up for any owner, DRI or not, for that location given Grand Seas' finances evidenced by its bankruptcy filing.

I don't think this reflects on Diamond but Grand Seas. And who withdrew from Club Navigo- Diamond? As manager or did Club Navigo bid adieu to GS.

I confused, I think


----------



## gravityrules (Jul 28, 2014)

*Grand Seas in bankruptcy?*

A link on Perspective Magazine shows Grand Seas Resort involved in a bankruptcy auction.  Could your issues be related?  I don't know, it is identified as an operating resort.

Here is the info from that link:

Bankruptcy Auction: Operating Timeshare Resort and Related Assets Grand Seas Resort, Daytona Beach, FL


    Stalking Horse Bid Deadline: August, 29, 2014 
    Bid Deadline: September 5, 2014 
    Auction: September 10, 2014 

For access to a dataroom with details on the financials, property, executory contracts, bid procedures, etc., please execute the confidentiality agreement available in the Documents section, and email the executed document to the contacts listed above.

Grand Seas Resort was originally built in 1962 as a hotel and in 1999 completed a major back to the shell renovation and conversion to a 174 unit timeshare resort.  It has had additional renovations since conversion.

*Grand Seas Resort Unsold Timeshare Inventory

•  Total Available:  823 Intervals*

•  Breakdown by Size –

  Studio: 365.0

  1 Bedroom: 361.5

  2 Bedroom: 68.0

  Townhouse: 28.5

Parcel A Grand Seas Resort: Vacant Lot with Lights/Sea Wall

•  Parcel #:  42252900000A

•  Land Size: 0.30 Acres

Parcel B Grand Seas Resort: Existing Sales Center

•  Size: 1,880 SF 

•  Land: 0.04 Acres

Parcel C Grand Seas Resort: Restaurant & Offices

•  Size: 7,825 SF 

•  Land: 0.19 Acres

•  Dba – Gilligan’s Restaurant

Potential to Negotiate for additional intervals:

•  Negotiate a transaction with lender for up to 1,000 intervals

•  Negotiate a transaction with HOA for up to 2,000 intervals

Potential for Management Contract:

•  Negotiate a new  management contract with HOA


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Nov 9, 2014)

Our deeded Grand Seas floating week was converted to Club Navigo points on the public record. We did foolishly pay for that conversion. 

Then GS decided it didn't want to partner with CN anymore. We still owned a GS deed encumbered with Club Navigo points. We could only reserve at GS by calling CN and they had to call GS for the reservation because GS was never even in the CN computer system.

CN went bankrupt and was taken by DRI. 

Our CN points were automatically converted to DRI points and the CN resorts became a DRI group. We have yet to receive a letter or bill from DRI reflecting the status of our new account with them, but I can log in to an online account there. We have not been billed for any conversion to their system.

Now GS has gone bankrupt and been bought by something called Explorer Resorts or something like that. 

Two weeks ago I went and spoke with the GS resort manager about our problem. She said she'd research it and call me. And I did receive a call from their legal department the next day. I was told that they have our paperwork, it's in order, and the deed will be recorded out of our names in "30 to 90 days". 

So we set the waiting clock again and hope it's not just a stall tactic.

I wonder if, in all cases of weeks converted to points, the conversion actually encumbers the deed in the public record?


----------



## RuralEngineer (Nov 11, 2014)

*GS*

Heading to GS for a few days during the Christmas holidays.  Looking forward to learning more.

Stephen


----------



## tspoints (Aug 18, 2015)

I would love to discuss this with you an any other owners of the Grand Seas/Club Navigo points system.  What a mess!!


----------

